# Balenciaga City - would you buy the "old" model now?



## Maria333

Hi everyone,
I've never had a city bag before and I've recently started looking for light colored bag. I found a small City "old/ original" model in grayish white on sale for $1600 (new), attaching pics. I think I like this bag more than the new neo city. However since I've never owned city, I'm not sure what's the sentiment out there, does it look dated? Is everyone already tired of it?
I think I like it, but I'd rather not keep a bag that's gonna look completely outdated in 2+ years.
Please let me know how do you feel about wearing the old City for years to come 

Thanks!!


----------



## Asphodel

I love the cities and in my opinion, they will never go out of style.
I do however prefer the classic leathers to the croc effect.


----------



## sdkitty

I prefer the city to the new styles and I don't care if it's dated.  Personally I like the full size City but that one is cute.


----------



## Maria333

Asphodel said:


> I love the cities and in my opinion, they will go out of style.
> I do however prefer the classic leathers to the croc effect.



Hi, thank you for responding. Just wanted to clarify you think they will go out of style? Or well NOT go out of style?


----------



## Asphodel

Maria333 said:


> Hi, thank you for responding. Just wanted to clarify you think they will go out of style? Or well NOT go out of style?


in my opinion, the city is a classic and will never go out of style


----------



## weezer

I don’t know about the original City being dated or not but personally I prefer the silhouette of the ‘original’ to the current Neo and hourglass shapes (I mean no offense to those who love the Neo and hourglass bags)


I guess it’s just a matter of personal preference of bag shapes in my case.
(I still have my City metallic edge and I will likely keep it until I die or it is worn to shreds lol)

As someone one told me, ‘wear it with ease and carry it as you please!’

Whatever you choose to do, you are ultimately the one carrying the bag as long as you are comfortable with your choice


----------



## 880

You should wear what makes your heart sing. But be sure to authenticate and shop around as preloved (and even dead stock new old stock) prices can vary significantly. If I saw a deadstock balenciaga calf hair camo pattern, I would jump on it as I missed it the first time around.


----------



## teaparties

I love the look of the city bag and to me, it will always be a classic. I think if you love it and can see yourself using it, that’s what matters. I personally don’t think you’ll have a problem with it looking outdated in a few years.


----------



## mksll

I love my “old” city and I still use it. As long as you like it, wear it ☺️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

It seems strange to refer to the beloved City style as the "old City", but I do understand that you are just trying to differentiate between the City & Neo.  I think in a few years that the Neo will be the one that looks dated, and the City (that has been around since 2003) will continue to be a classic


----------



## cainca

I like a full size city if you are asking ...


----------



## Tartlet

I think anyone invested in the history of Balenciaga (or people who are looking for something with a long history) will find this to be a timeless classic.  To people who follow trends it will probably be considered out of style.  I'm not knocking either of those. I fall firmly into one of those categories and it doesn't matter which one.  It's just a matter a personal style.   So the answer to the OP's question, it really only depends on what you prefer and what your style is.  Are you a traditionalist with a classic sense of style?  Or are you fashion forward, changing and evolving every few years?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

If the bag represents your personal style you won't look dated, you'll be able to wear it for a long time. I think it's a good idea to buy the old city model in brand new condition, so at least you have many years of use from it. Some of the preloved bags do look old and tired but the models Bal released like the croc embossed you're holding and the metallic edge models did freshen the bag style. I love the old style much more than than the new neo, too.


----------



## Maria333

Thank you all for sharing! This was really helpful
I love the look of the bag, but it's not really my style and I feel like all these strings and details is too much for me. I haven't had the urge to wear it since it arrived, so I'm sending it back.


----------



## Antigone

Absolutely. I like that I don't see anyone carrying the same bag I'm carrying!


----------



## Karen12

Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've never had a city bag before and I've recently started looking for light colored bag. I found a small City "old/ original" model in grayish white on sale for $1600 (new), attaching pics. I think I like this bag more than the new neo city. However since I've never owned city, I'm not sure what's the sentiment out there, does it look dated? Is everyone already tired of it?
> I think I like it, but I'd rather not keep a bag that's gonna look completely outdated in 2+ years.
> Please let me know how do you feel about wearing the old City for years to come
> 
> Thanks!!
> I'm sure you gonna like one of top 60 reputable real money casinos https://openandroidalliance.com and start to gamble now.
> 
> View attachment 5064878


For sure. It's a lovey bag and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ladidalola

100% just got one yesterday!


----------



## Maria333

ladidalola said:


> 100% just got one yesterday!
> View attachment 5078251


Congrats! I love the metal edge


----------



## ladidalola

Maria333 said:


> Congrats! I love the metal edge


Thank you! I was choosing between the ME and the classic city but then I already have a classic city in the bigger size so i went with this one


----------



## Skincareguide

I think old is not always good. I prefer the new model.


----------



## 880

Skincareguide said:


> I think old is not always good. I prefer the new model.


Good to have diversity of opinion! Id love to see an action shot if you are so inclined! Welcome


----------



## ksuromax

something that withstood the test of 2 decades cannot just go out of style in 1-2 years, imho 
have you decided to go for it? (share the pics, please, if you got this beauty)


----------



## sdkitty

ksuromax said:


> something that withstood the test of 2 decades cannot just go out of style in 1-2 years, imho
> have you decided to go for it? (share the pics, please, if you got this beauty)


I wonder if Kate Moss still carries her city bag


----------



## moszy

Loved reading all these comments as I'm on the hunt for my first Balenciaga. Was honestly thinking the Mini City Classic and found an all black style available in store on sale also. But then after doing a lot of research, I just can't get past the Neo Classic and the structure of the bag. I guess to me it's aesthetically more pleasing as I prefer a more structured bag. They are both beautiful bags.


----------



## CeeJay

Well, for me .. as a long-time collector of Balenciaga (_from the first "moto" bag - 2003 1 - F/W_), well .. I'm '*jaded*' in that I have *always LOVED* the "original" City bag (_with the original hardware - either Pewter or the Brass_).  I must say though, that I do like the style of both the Hourglass and the Neo Classic, but to me .. they are the ones that are trendy and will look outdated soon (_likely, next year_).  As @ksuromax said (_very well_), the "original" City has been around for some time and was touted as a "*classic*" by Vogue Magazine some years back.  While you may not see as many folks carrying them as before (_which I kind of like_!) .. it's a bag that still perks up the eyes (_and you better believe that if I see a lady carrying one - I start up a conversation_)!! 

All that being said, bottom line?!?! .. *YOU *have to be happy with your choice ..


----------



## Lavidacolor

I love checking out new handbag trends (guilty of chasing the shiny new object syndrome), but honestly, I've ended up with a closet of bags I hardly use. I'm starting to learn that I need to just stick to what I'm actually going to use and not be swayed by a cute design or color. Functionality is what really does it for me.

The classic City bag and my Town bag are 2 bags that have consistently been pulled out of my closet at least one season during the year. I can't say the same for many of my other more expensive bags. They're so easy to use, soft, spacious, durable, and age well. They're casual and edgy but can be dressed up if you want. I just think the bag suits my style so well and I'm thinking about getting another in a fun color! I say go for it.


----------



## Norm.Core

I like the size and vibe of the old City, hands down. 

I’ve been off Balenciaga for years and the first time I visited the Bal boutique here last year, I asked where the City bags where and the SA brought out this small bag from the backroom and called it a “City”.  That’s when I realised there a difference between old B gals and new B gals... and I’m just part of the old crew.

I didn’t really think even back then that when you carried a Balenciaga that you were “trendy”. It was more about your personal style and what suits your look and of course, if the bag works for what you need it for. But it was part of the IT bags era... and the City outlived the Spy, the Saddle and the Paddington. So to me it’s a bit of a Classic, more than a fad.


----------



## BB8

le_junkie said:


> I like the size and vibe of the old City, hands down.
> 
> I’ve been off Balenciaga for years and the first time I visited the Bal boutique here last year, I asked where the City bags where and the SA brought out this small bag from the backroom and called it a “City”.  That’s when I realised there a difference between old B gals and new B gals... and I’m just part of the old crew.
> 
> I didn’t really think even back then that when you carried a Balenciaga that you were “trendy”. It was more about your personal style and what suits your look and of course, if the bag works for what you need it for. But it was part of the IT bags era... and the City outlived the Spy, the Saddle and the Paddington. So to me it’s a bit of a Classic, more than a fad.


Agree with this. I love my "old" mini city!


----------



## Maria333

I love how this thread is still going! Although I returned the bag and do not regret it, I do think it's a great bag. It just wasn't my style and didn't suit me in terms of practicality, too large for everyday, too small for laptop... I'm also glad I returned it because of my recent super annoying shopping experience at balenciaga.com which I posted about in a different thread, so I'm done with the brand for now. 
However I have to admit that the city bag does look very cool and stylish!


----------



## Norm.Core

Maria333 said:


> I love how this thread is still going! Although I returned the bag and do not regret it, I do think it's a great bag. It just wasn't my style and didn't suit me in terms of practicality, too large for everyday, too small for laptop... I'm also glad I returned it because of my recent super annoying shopping experience at balenciaga.com which I posted about in a different thread, so I'm done with the brand for now.
> However I have to admit that the city bag does look very cool and stylish!



Oh wow. I didn’t even check the date when I replied to this. Haha 

But I’m glad you were able to figure out that it DIDN’T work for you (and that you didn’t enjoy the experience of buying it off b.com). I think it comes with the territory of buying bags... you learn as you go. This is why tPF is such a good resource... plus you get input from other seasoned bag gals. 

What bag did you end up getting then? Or are you still on the hunt?


----------



## Maria333

le_junkie said:


> Oh wow. I didn’t even check the date when I replied to this. Haha
> 
> But I’m glad you were able to figure out that it DIDN’T work for you (and that you didn’t enjoy the experience of buying it off b.com). I think it comes with the territory of buying bags... you learn as you go. This is why tPF is such a good resource... plus you get input from other seasoned bag gals.
> 
> What bag did you end up getting then? Or are you still on the hunt?



Actually I bought the city bag (which I ended up returning) on Yoox. I purchased Balenciaga Souvenir bag on b.com and had a very bad customer service experience. I got delivered the wrong color of that souvenir bag 3 times!! with no help or response from customer service. They responded to my first email and promised to send the correct color and just ignored my emails after additional two wrong color deliveries...
Eventually I got so annoyed that didn't want that bag anymore and bought a couple of LV bags instead 
I actually think I "over-purchased" from LV trying to compensate for the bad Balenciaga experience lol. I ended up buying Noe bb in DA, Noe petit in mono and Pochette Accessories in DA  I definitely didn't need all of these, I decided to keep Noe bb as a gift for my mom, Noe Petit mainly for travel and when I need a tote and am mainly using Pochette Accessories which is a good size for me as a day bag for when I'm out and about.
I was also considering Bottega mini pouch, but when I saw it in person I didn't like the shape, too triangle for my taste. Now I'm also looking at getting Prada re-edition 2005 in black, I realized that my only black bags are Chanel and I want some variety and something more modern.
I guess there never enough bags


----------



## caroperouse

I can't run errands or walk in Paris without seing one. EVERYDAY. TMO, he City Bag is an absolute timeless bag and will never go out of style - plus, they came in various leathers and sizes, which means there will always be a "in" combo. 

That said, embossed croc leather isn't the most timeless finition of the bag. A black leather one would better hold the test of time.


----------



## sdkitty

caroperouse said:


> I can't run errands or walk in Paris without seing one. EVERYDAY. TMO, he City Bag is an absolute timeless bag and will never go out of style - plus, they came in various leathers and sizes, which means there will always be a "in" combo.
> 
> That said, embossed croc leather isn't the most timeless finition of the bag. A black leather one would better hold the test of time.


I think Parisians are the most elegant so that says something


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I’m on the hunt for a Balenciaga City bag now, can anyone recommend a good site or just the usual (fashionphile, rebar, etc)?


----------



## ksuromax

GucciGoneWild said:


> I’m on the hunt for a Balenciaga City bag now, can anyone recommend a good site or just the usual (fashionphile, rebar, etc)?


there are a few oldies listed at the moment, check the "finds" thread, maybe one is waiting for you?...  





__





						Post Your Balenciaga Finds
					

If I hadn't just purchased a black Day, I would grab this bag! BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Day Hobo Tarmac 817194 | FASHIONPHILE




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Maria333

GucciGoneWild said:


> I’m on the hunt for a Balenciaga City bag now, can anyone recommend a good site or just the usual (fashionphile, rebar, etc)?



I'm seeing this one available on Yoox. Is a reputable site, I've ordered from them many times and never had any issues with orders/ returns.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Maria333 said:


> I'm seeing this one available on Yoox. Is a reputable site, I've ordered from them many times and never had any issues with orders/ returns.


Thanks! I’m hoping to get a black with gold hardware so I’ll keep checking their site


----------



## GucciGoneWild

ksuromax said:


> there are a few oldies listed at the moment, check the "finds" thread, maybe one is waiting for you?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Your Balenciaga Finds
> 
> 
> If I hadn't just purchased a black Day, I would grab this bag! BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Day Hobo Tarmac 817194 | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!! Here’s hoping haha


----------



## muchstuff

GucciGoneWild said:


> I’m on the hunt for a Balenciaga City bag now, can anyone recommend a good site or just the usual (fashionphile, rebar, etc)?


What are you specifically looking for?


----------



## CeeJay

Maria333 said:


> I'm seeing this one available on Yoox. Is a reputable site, I've ordered from them many times and never had any issues with orders/ returns.
> View attachment 5222863


Cute bag, but I'm seeing the prices be a LOT more than they used to be on Yoox!  However, I also saw that Yoox is now part of NET-A-PORTER and I would guess that is the reason why the prices are a heck of a lot higher .. bummer, used to be a great place to get deep discounts on designer items!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

muchstuff said:


> What are you specifically looking for?


Black with gold hardware for sure, one that looks really weathered but also isn’t in bad condition - does that make sense? Lol I just started looking into this bag but I think it’s coming back


----------



## muchstuff

GucciGoneWild said:


> Black with gold hardware for sure, one that looks really weathered but also isn’t in bad condition - does that make sense? Lol I just started looking into this bag but I think it’s coming back


So gold not brass. I’d watch the usual ones, FP, Yoogis, AFF. Maybe make sure it’s somewhere with a decent return policy.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

muchstuff said:


> So gold not brass. I’d watch the usual ones, FP, Yoogis, AFF. Maybe make sure it’s somewhere with a decent return policy.


Right, I’m scared of getting a dud but I’ll keep an eye out!


----------



## muchstuff

GucciGoneWild said:


> Right, I’m scared of getting a dud but I’ll keep an eye out!


Just run it by the AT thread before you lay out any cash.


----------



## Kimchithing

If you dont get anything in trend, it will never go out of trend. (:

I am still using it everyday and still loving it. After all it is quite a pricey bag. It will be a waste to not love it.


----------



## debsmith

I just did and will do it again.  I was very fortunate to find a 2006 Camel in excellent condition.  One of those colors that I let go of years ago and regretted ever since.  I do prefer the classic styles myself...I think they're timeless.


----------



## Conni618

Love this color.  One of the most versatile styles and colors ever! Congratulations!


----------



## Lolly

I have been looking into getting one of these for everyday, as well. I think they're going to super come back into style soon, but I look at it as a timeless bag. It's just super nice quality and I love all of the fun colors.


----------



## debsmith

Conni618 said:


> Love this color.  One of the most versatile styles and colors ever! Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

debsmith said:


> I just did and will do it again.  I was very fortunate to find a 2006 Camel in excellent condition.  One of those colors that I let go of years ago and regretted ever since.  I do prefer the classic styles myself...I think they're timeless.
> 
> View attachment 5244806


Fantastic score!!


----------



## CeeJay

debsmith said:


> I just did and will do it again.  I was very fortunate to find a 2006 Camel in excellent condition.  One of those colors that I let go of years ago and regretted ever since.  I do prefer the classic styles myself...I think they're timeless.
> 
> View attachment 5244806


*LOVE*, *LOVE*, *LOVE *this color .. and of course, the Chevre leather!!  Huge congratulations!


----------



## debsmith

CeeJay said:


> *LOVE*, *LOVE*, *LOVE *this color .. and of course, the Chevre leather!!  Huge congratulations!


Thank you CeeJay!!


----------



## Metalblond

GucciGoneWild said:


> I’m on the hunt for a Balenciaga City bag now, can anyone recommend a good site or just the usual (fashionphile, rebar, etc)?


Call the Balenciaga outlets in California or in New York....They have the City bags available now and they ship!


----------



## andral5

Metalblond said:


> Call the Balenciaga outlets in California or in New York....They have the City bags available now and they ship!


I tried to find outlets’ websites with no success. I like to see what I buy. Thank you for any input.


----------



## platinum_babie

For me, dated means it was very trendy for a while but for some reason they don't make it anymore, so stylists would not really use it and when you walk around with it unstyled, people can tell that you bought it when it was trendy and think you haven't updated your wardrobe.

I do wonder why Balenciaga stopped making the original design. Was it because people stopped wanting to wear it and sales went down, they think updating it will boost their sales, or simply due to NG left and the new creative director wanted to change it up?

I still love the original look but when I carry the city or velo style in giant hardware, I do feel like the bag feels a bit dated (I am not styling these days) but if you don't care then who cares! For me, the RH looks less dated because they're less noticeable, and the lesser known models like the courier can't look dated if it was never fully plastered on everywhere.

But this is just my opinion and I know many wouldn't agree with me. I love the original bal bag look, that's for sure!


----------



## sdkitty

platinum_babie said:


> For me, dated means it was very trendy for a while but for some reason they don't make it anymore, so stylists would not really use it and when you walk around with it unstyled, people can tell that you bought it when it was trendy and think you haven't updated your wardrobe.
> 
> I do wonder why Balenciaga stopped making the original design. Was it because people stopped wanting to wear it and sales went down, they think updating it will boost their sales, or simply due to NG left and the new creative director wanted to change it up?
> 
> I still love the original look but when I carry the city or velo style in giant hardware, I do feel like the bag feels a bit dated (I am not styling these days) but if you don't care then who cares! For me, the RH looks less dated because they're less noticeable, and the lesser known models like the courier can't look dated if it was never fully plastered on everywhere.
> 
> But this is just my opinion and I know many wouldn't agree with me. I love the original bal bag look, that's for sure!


I guess it may partly depend on what people you spend your time around.  If you're in the fashion industry or your friends and acquaintances are very fashion forward, then maybe you care a lot about being on trend.  Not really an issue for me.


----------



## Jaxholt15

While I really liked the old City style I love the new and a bit more structured versions as well. I am noticing that the newest City bags in the larger sizes look less structured and more like the previous version.  The mini is still very structured and a bag I plan to purchase very soon.


----------



## Deeky

Still find the original city the best of them all. I really do hope they'd re-introduce the original city soon (and also in a larger size please)


----------



## CeeJay

Metalblond said:


> Call the Balenciaga outlets in California or in New York....They have the City bags available now and they ship!


WHAT?!?! .. seriously??? .. oh crap, that is a super DANGEROUS thing for me since I will be moving not far from the Balenciaga outlet near Palm Springs/Palm Desert!  This should be interesting, and I will .. OF COURSE .. report anything interesting that I see!


----------



## manpursefan

ladidalola said:


> 100% just got one yesterday!
> View attachment 5078251


How did you get it brand new?


----------



## manpursefan

CeeJay said:


> WHAT?!?! .. seriously??? .. oh crap, that is a super DANGEROUS thing for me since I will be moving not far from the Balenciaga outlet near Palm Springs/Palm Desert!  This should be interesting, and I will .. OF COURSE .. report anything interesting that I see!


Hope there will still be some left next year  Need to hunt for a brand new one for my mom's 60th


----------



## muchstuff

manpursefan said:


> Hope there will still be some left next year  Need to hunt for a brand new one for my mom's 60th


Perhaps you haven't heard, CeeJay passed away last week due to covid.


----------



## manpursefan

muchstuff said:


> Perhaps you haven't heard, CeeJay passed away last week due to covid.


I just saw Vlad's thread right after this


----------



## Hurrem1001

I think that bag is absolutely gorgeous, and I don’t think it will go out of style. It’s unique, but not in the sense that it’s going to look outdated in a couple of years. I say go for it and enjoy it!


----------



## chowlover2

I’ve bought 5 bags in the last 6 months, right before the prices went crazy. Lots of great condition Bals out there. You just have to be patient.


----------



## beauxgoris

Interestingly enough I was in Balenciaga East Hampton last month: I was wearing my very well worn 2002 flat brass hobo. The young man that was on the sales floor greeted me when I walked in and then complimented my bag. I told him I was collector from the early N.G. years and how most people wouldn't even have noticed my bag, but he knew. ("if you know, you know" he said). I told him I just wanted to see the new models and we talked about how great the original designs were. The most interesting part was that he told me he had tons of people coming in asking for the old model city bag or work - and that he had to direct them to the next best version of the older design. So ironic that a new generation wants that 2000 - 2010 look of the city, first and work bags - but they don't really have that kind of stock anymore.
Btw I'm heartbroken that CeeJay can't read this update - she would have loved my interaction with the next gen of Bal sales people and info.


----------



## Conni618

Thank you for posting your interesting interaction with the friendly sales person. I’m not surprised by his experience. We have been seeing articles and other various hints that the older NG designs are far from forgotten. Unfortunately, the last several years of over-production of similar but poorer quality bags have, in my opinion, denigrated the original classics.  If ever Balenciaga would or could recreate the quality of those early bags, the resulting resurgence would be certain.  If that is never to be, at least we can be grateful that there is still a healthy re-sale market.


----------



## Norm.Core

If you visit a Bal store now, the bag styles are just different from the old Moto from the NG (golden) era. I see the random old First/City when I’m out and about. 

The Demna styles is what’s out there. But it feels like the fans are not “collecting” them like how we used to (still do thanks to the hunt). But then again, hard to collect different colours when the prices are nearing/over the AU$3k mark for new bags.


----------

